# Congratulations, Chevy!



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

We opened the Networking Forums area yesteday, and johnwill advised yours tryuly that he would like to manage that area. He likes networking, and is an MSMVP in netowrking, after all.

So effective immediately jw is Manager of the Networking Forums.

It seems that, during this reorganization, Chevy has been everywhere. It truly has been "follow the bouncing Moderator". Chevy has accepted the position of Asst. Manager, Microsoft Computing, which will give him an opportunity to get his feet back on the ground, there, and finish a couple of other projects.

Good ol jg will be acting as Interim Manager of Microsoft Computing during this transition.

Thanks, Chevy, for being willing to step in!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

My goal is to hold every position on the board, and I'm racing Chevy to be the first to do it. I think he may have a head start, let's tie something to his leg to slow him down. :grin:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Who is going to tell him we are moving him next week?


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

johnwill said:


> My goal is to hold every position on the board, and I'm racing Chevy to be the first to do it. I think he may have a head start, let's tie something to his leg to slow him down. :grin:


Johnwill ... Sounds like a plan, but I suggest we stop just short of Danrak's slot ... financial burden and all, you know? :grin:


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2002)

Grats Chevy! Im so proud for you


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

danrak said:


> Who is going to tell him we are moving him next week?


Not me buddy, I may be crazy, but I"m not stupid! :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations to both,when i saw johnwill had moved to ms my first thoughts were we just lost our network guru where are we going to find another one


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

My new sig:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That sure looks like a good Avatar Chevy, I like it. :grin:


----------

